
'iTunes university' better than the real thing  - peter123
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16624-itunes-university-better-than-the-real-thing.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news
======
omouse
No, it's not better than the real thing. You need to have iTunes installed.
With OpenCourseWare and various websites of professors I just need a web
browser.

